# omg.. awesome!!!



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lOl.. well, my old turbo mani. was ultra ghetto, and not made good... well, i went up and have been thinking "i need to eventually cut this down, so i can use the flanges. well im my garage i have a circular bench saw thing.. that has the bench attached etc.. you turn the knob, adjust the height, and go at it.. OMG, this thing cut through this metal like butter.. it was sooooo sweet.. Now my flanges are off.. and im trying to go to matt93se's house, so we can play around with some piping, and welding..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> lOl.. well, my old turbo mani. was ultra ghetto, and not made good... well, i went up and have been thinking "i need to eventually cut this down, so i can use the flanges. well im my garage i have a circular bench saw thing.. that has the bench attached etc.. you turn the knob, adjust the height, and go at it.. OMG, this thing cut through this metal like butter.. it was sooooo sweet.. Now my flanges are off.. and im trying to go to matt93se's house, so we can play around with some piping, and welding..



I'd be a little wary of the strength of the metal if a circular table saw cut thru it so easily...........


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no no.. im saying the old manifold piping was easily cut through..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ok whew.......thats still not good tho


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol.. this new stuff is THICK.. like.. If frames were made out of this piping.. frames wouldnt get bent.. ever.. hehe. i almost have doubt that a pipe bender could bend it..


----------

